# Must Read - Loss of a Pet



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

I couldn't believe this article was posted today, just one day after I sent my beloved cat, Ellie, on her way. It is such a wonderful piece and expresses what I think all of us pet lovers here feel about our losses, and it talks about what a big help social media can be at a time of loss.

Please take the time to read it. You won't regret it!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Just change "dog" to "cat" and he expressed perfectly everything I felt after I lost my Smokey (or Shmoo as I ended up calling him). Excellent article. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Wonderfully written, it should be a must read for anyone grieving the loss of a pet.

Thanks for sharing that, Smokey.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

What a sad story. I read some of it and it was sad. He was an awesome dog.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

That was a sad story
Beautiful Golden Retriever he was.


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

I must have just read it at the perfect time because I was going through the exact same thing, and everything he wrote about how he was feeling and about how people reacted and didn't understand...that's exactly how I felt. It was a great comfort to have someone else feeling the same things.


----------

